# farmall 70



## smelly (Mar 2, 2009)

hi people, new to this forum, I was planning to get a new tractor this year and was looking at the case farmall 70 model. the 2 wheel drive with 12x12. I do snow remove in the yard here.... gas station and was gonna do about a dozen  local residents to pay the insurance and fuel.


any comments on the model?

I have a 74 in snowblower ..... and would like to put a reversable blade on the front of the tractor.... any sujestions for the blade, case has one but its only for the next size tractor down.

thank you 
:dog:


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Smelly (LOL, that craks me up ), 

I like the looks of the 70 model case. It's brand new this year ('08) ?. My only concern is the unit is manufactued by contract in Turkey. I know that's not a problem now, but contracts end, parts suppliers dry up and sometimes sourcing can be problematic. This wouldn't stop me from buying if the price was right, but keeping it for several years might change my mind some.

Sorry, I don't know or can suggest any blades for that big of a rig. 

Good luck with this, or any other tractor hunt!

SHARTEL


----------



## smelly (Mar 2, 2009)

*oh ya*

 
well I have a deal going on a brand new case jx1060c
it was made in tesi italy,since it is 2008 model , dealer wants to unload it cheaper,but I asked for an addition oil out put in the rear and one in the front to put a scaper. in the rear I need 3 for my snow blower... I have the chute left and right , and up and down, and I have a barrel to exit the snow left or right.


----------

